# after 4 months of waiting, Tagai Sanjo and Moritaka deba



## tim huang (Feb 13, 2022)

finally......./(ㄒoㄒ)/~~





180mm AS deba














Tagai Sanjo tradition series by Mutsumi Hinoura S#2 core steel + stainless clad















comparison to Nigara SG2


----------



## tim huang (Aug 6, 2022)

after 6 months, time to thinning the santos


----------



## tim huang (Aug 6, 2022)

i ruin the nice finish....maybe time for me to learn how to refinish my knife? 思考

also, i dont think i did enough work on the #400 grit to thinning the knife, damn.. do it better next time


----------



## PappaG (Aug 6, 2022)

That debs is an interesting knife being that it is double bevel. Did you buy it for any particular purpose?


----------



## tim huang (Aug 6, 2022)

PappaG said:


> That debs is an interesting knife being that it is double bevel. Did you buy it for any particular purpose?


I use them on ingredients like seafood and whole chicken. the biggest reason I don't choose a single bevel is because when sharpening, Ura Oshi and Ura Suki is tiring


----------



## kantdooku (Dec 12, 2022)

Looking good! Knives are meant to be used


----------

